# Attention everyone



## Guest (Dec 6, 2001)

It's just not needed, plus we do not need anymore rules. Kids have all kinds of places to fish, they have no appreciation that the spot their fishing is someplace special.
They could go to a trout pond if the reason is to catch a trout, otherwise they would much more fun catching bluegills under a bobber like we all did when we were young.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

As I recall GreatLakesOutfitters organized a Black River cleanup this last April. The people posting were definitely not all Fly fisherman. In fact most were not. I was unable to make that one but I have carried out my share of other peoples trash while on the river or in the field. I am amazed at the number of people with expensive shotguns that have back trouble - can't bend over to pick up their empties.

Thought you might like to know about one group that is not flies only that goes out of there way for a cleanup. From the same group you are agitating too .... Hmmm 

If I had not been running my pup at HRC tests that weekend I would have been there. I have to admit I was impressed by the dumpster they had for the day.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

1. The fact that everybody seems to think that this representative is being selfish is pure speculation. Do we even know if he has kids? What about his constituents, has he not got any pressure from them? We don't know. I do know that if I lived by the "holy waters", I would not want to buy extra fly gear for my kids when they could just use their snoopy pole. We seem to forget that the people there don't make as much as most of the people on this site. 

2. Jackster1, to say that bait fisherman have a vast majority of waters while fly fisherman only have a select few is wrong. Fly fisherman can fish in ANY of Michigans waters, bait fisherman can't fish in those designated flies only without changing their gear.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I could say I don't want to work too hard while fishing and it's unfair that I can't just toss a stick of dynomite upstream on any river and wait for the fish downstream with a net.... I could say that, but I won't.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

1) I am going to assume that Rep. Rivet has some money

2) I understand that he has kids and a place on holy waters
(self serving?)
3) I cannot understand why a kid should have the right to keep a trout where others are not. what are we teaching kids here?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If he has a place on the Holy Waters, let him put the kids in the car and drive to the confluence and drown his worms.
A quality day with the kids.


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

Yes I organized a cleanup on the Black River.
I would like to thank trout and another member and his son for coming out. 
Read that last statement carefully, there were 4 OF US!!!!
The dumpster company screwed us (WORLD WASTE).
It all went to the dumpster at my shop.
Check on the numbers of the Au Sable cleanup in Sept. put on by the fly group Anglers of the Au Sable.
[email protected]


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

How in the hell did this dynamite come into play?
I smell a violation, or a cheap shot off the port bow.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That was my very lame attempt at humor. Did you notice the big grin at the end? On-line forums just ain't the same as talking face-to-face. But, I thought it absurd that someone who doesn't pilot a boat off of Nantucket for weeks on end for a living would equate fishing with work! Work is the last thing I think of while on the stream. If I offended you I truely am sorry and will try my hardest to keep my posts long and rambling since I always seem to get my chops busted trying to make it short and sweet. Darn, I'm no good with apologies either! I am sorry and respect your rights to fish within the law. This I've said numerous times and I'll defend your rights right along side you.
Dynamite? Just another from of fishing, You gotta respect that. (note: lame humor attempt!)
Of course you disagree with my views (even though your prior post said otherwise), we wouldn't have this debate otherwise.
or whatever
srry
Please Shoeman, no pink slip, I already have my quota for the decade!
President in running S.K.F., bail me out here, I ain't feeling the warm fuzzies and my self esteem is not up to government spec.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's ok Jack. I use it all the time.   (Humor)


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Im sure that non fly fishing groups do clean ups.. but for the most part when you look at river clean ups or river improvments they are organized or funded by fly fishing groups. TU FFF anglers of the ausuable etc etc etc.. Splitshot the trout water on the holy waters is the best because of our groups with the help of the national forest service and state agencies. And its not just flies only water that we work on. We try to improve as much as we can afford to raise money for. Oh yeah.. I fly fish but will not call myself a fly fisherman at all.. go figure... negative stigma. Maybe you would like to come to my home river this summer and clean it up with me.. or help out with the DEQ water testing or bank improvments.. I do what I can in between school and work.. oh yeah and fishing. 

the madman sideshow


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I put my thoughts on the subject in the Flyfishing forums but I just thought about something.
The Holy waters is pretty much bordered by private property and Kids under 10 can barely cast let alone wade the currents at the same time. My question is how in the heck will they be able to be sucessful?? I always heard that it is best to introduce a child to fishing on a target that is a little less challenging! Cold water,spooking fish, swift currents and landowner disputes wouldn't sound like fun to a 10 year old. not to mention all the trees to put a spinner in!!!! I just think perch fishing would be a better way to get a kid involved with the sport.


----------

